# House Move Checklist



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

In a month or so I have to spend 3 weeks staying with a friend while I am between the old and the new apartment (complex house move). It's gonna be cramped in her room and as they're letting me stay for free (?!) I'm trying to impose on them as little as possible, whilst keeping all my belongings streamlined, AND hopefully not upsetting Hector too badly...

My plan is to buy a big foldaway animal carrier (fabric so it is enclosed but tightweave so he can't catch nails). Line it with puppy pads so I don't have to be dealing with all his poo-ey fleece liners in someone else's machine.

Does this sound ok? Obviously I couldn't use his CHEs with the carrier but I think he should be alright at house temperature cos they have underfloor heating and a stat in every room. Not to mention that at my house at this time of year his CHEs are almost never on.

They have cats, but the bedroom door should stay closed and if the carrier can keep cats in, then it can keep cats out, right?

If there's anything I haven't thought of then please let me know!


----------

